# Align shots and generate animated image



## rjalex (Sep 10, 2017)

Is there a way to merge a dozen handeld shots of a busy station.

The scene is almost the same (but not on a tripod so little oscillations) but there a lot of people walking briskly and so when I flip through them manually it shows a cool pseudo animation.

Any idea on how to align the static parts and then generate the animated version ?

Mac here.

Thanks


----------



## Cerianthus (Sep 10, 2017)

Have to look for an online gif generator. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2017)

Cool idea. You could output it through the slideshow module, but if you need to align them first, a bunch of Photoshop layers would be easier.


----------



## rjalex (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you Victoria.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Sep 17, 2017)

If the Photoshop auto-align does not quite do it, one trick (after doing open-as-layers) is take one layer as the master, turn off all the other layers, then one by one turn each other layer's visibility and editing on.  Set the blending mode to difference, and you can then see the alignment starkly - exact alignment is black, anything else is a difference, so you can watch the stationary areas and shift the layer around using the layer movement tool.  Be very careful not to move your "master" so it serves as the reference point for each other layer. 

You can then do the GIF right in photoshop on the timeline, there's a create frames from layers (though I always end up with them in reverse order for some reason and have to manually sort -- not sure, maybe you will have better luck).  I find the legacy save-for-web does a nice job of the gif generation and resizing.


----------



## rjalex (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow, thanks so much for the details !


----------

